# Wtf is wrong with me



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

Went out finally and had to deal with all the what happened questions. All night I forced myself to have fun but all I seemed to be focused on was all the couples that were there. Some that my soon to be ex and I used to hang out with. I played it off well but I was so embarrassed. There were a few people there too that I have known that to be jealous of what we had...and i had to hear their annoying comments about "well I thought y'all were like the perfect couple" with so much sarcasm patronizing me. Took everything in me to keep it together. Then I ended up outside at a barn fire... The conversation was great...then someone said they saw my soon to be post on her fb how she missed NC. Being tipsy and emotional it stirred feelings.....damn it man. I found myself sending her an uneccessary email on my feelings. SHES PREGNANT BY ANOTHER MAN! WTF WAS I DOING! Have I become that weak now? I screwed up. Sometimes this **** doesn't feel real. Any minute someone is going to wake me up and say you were having a nightmare. Why did I try to contact her?....bad part about it.. No response. Im so disappointed in myself. How did I not fight the urge?


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes you have become that weak so as to send a sappy email about your feelings to a woman who is pregnant with another man's child who doesn't give a damn about your feelings. She probably read it and laughed and maybe even showed it to her boyfriend and he laughed too.

Think about that before you rattle off the next one.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Richi300 said:


> I found myself sending her an uneccessary email on my feelings. SHES PREGNANT BY ANOTHER MAN! WTF WAS I DOING! Have I become that weak now? I screwed up. Sometimes this **** doesn't feel real. Any minute someone is going to wake me up and say you were having a nightmare. Why did I try to contact her?....bad part about it.. No response.


Ouch..... Send her a follow up email with the subject line "April Fool's!"

Yeah seriously, lose her contact info, block her on social media, and destroy anything in your house that remotely reminds you of her.

You got to start heading down the path of moving on. Honestly, the best result of this fvck up was that she ignored you.


----------



## NewBoundariesMan (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh this was painful to read. sorry for you. 

Remove her contact info from your phone and delete her email info from your account. 
Maybe "tipsy you"'s memory is bad and doesn't know the info by heart.

Also hang out with new people? new life new friends?


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Richi300 said:


> Went out finally and had to deal with all the what happened questions. All night I forced myself to have fun but all I seemed to be focused on was all the couples that were there. Some that my soon to be ex and I used to hang out with. I played it off well but I was so embarrassed. There were a few people there too that I have known that to be jealous of what we had...and i had to hear their annoying comments about "well I thought y'all were like the perfect couple" with so much sarcasm patronizing me. Took everything in me to keep it together. Then I ended up outside at a barn fire... The conversation was great...then someone said they saw my soon to be post on her fb how she missed NC. Being tipsy and emotional it stirred feelings.....damn it man. I found myself sending her an uneccessary email on my feelings. SHES PREGNANT BY ANOTHER MAN! WTF WAS I DOING! Have I become that weak now? I screwed up. Sometimes this **** doesn't feel real. Any minute someone is going to wake me up and say you were having a nightmare. Why did I try to contact her?....bad part about it.. No response. Im so disappointed in myself. How did I not fight the urge?



Nothing is wrong with you. You lost someone you loved. It hurts and will continue to hurt. Take the lesson and don't do that again. Im sorry to say but she did most likely just laugh at it. She does not care about your feelings. Ive been where you are. It does not and will not work.

There is no such thing as the perfect couple. Those that go out of their way to show on facebook how perfect they are, are usually the worst off. 

Read this site. Take the advice. Try to heal.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Richi300 said:


> Went out finally and had to deal with all the what happened questions. All night I forced myself to have fun but all I seemed to be focused on was all the couples that were there. Some that my soon to be ex and I used to hang out with. I played it off well but I was so embarrassed. There were a few people there too that I have known that to be jealous of what we had...and i had to hear their annoying comments about "well I thought y'all were like the perfect couple" with so much sarcasm patronizing me. Took everything in me to keep it together. Then I ended up outside at a barn fire... The conversation was great...then someone said they saw my soon to be post on her fb how she missed NC. *Being tipsy and emotional it stirred feelings.....damn it man. I found myself sending her an uneccessary email on my feelings. SHES PREGNANT BY ANOTHER MAN!* WTF WAS I DOING! Have I become that weak now? I screwed up. Sometimes this **** doesn't feel real. Any minute someone is going to wake me up and say you were having a nightmare. Why did I try to contact her?....bad part about it.. No response. Im so disappointed in myself. How did I not fight the urge?












BTW what is NC?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

No contact (or North Carolina, beautiful state).


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Your not allowing yourself to have hope that there is better out there. She is not a great catch man, I don't know your situation but if she got pregnant with another man's child while she was married to you she is more like a virus a cancer to your life and happiness, you should be happy to be rid of her. Learn to see people like this as what they are, and what they are worth, which is absolutely nothing. Take off your rose colored glasses. Learn to live in the real, it's much safer.


----------



## Alli3fire (Oct 23, 2016)

You emailed her, so what. She didn't respond so now you know...time to move on. Lots of people reach out to ex's when they are missing them. Don't lose anymore sleep over it but remember it next time youre tempted to do it again.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Booze. Feeling down. == dumb mistake.

People do dumb thing, aparrently you is people.
World will not end, now you has funny drunk story.
Hurts now. Less later.
story not go away, and gets funnier.

You win.
chill (and don't do it again, 'cause that would be major dumb)


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

spotthedeaddog said:


> People do dumb thing, aparrently you is people.
> World will not end, now you has funny drunk story.
> Hurts now. Less later.
> story not go away, and gets funnier.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## bojangles (Oct 11, 2016)

don't worry about it man. i recently had a breakdown (got drunk) and sent a couple angry texts. regretted it the next morning. 

that person you thought was your wife may as well have died in a car wreck. just pretend that in your clouded judgement, you accidentally sent an email to a dead person.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with you at all. After all you were married to this person and to some degree emotionally attached to her. That doesn't go away at the snap of your fingers. Don't be so hard on yourself. You made a dumb comment to an ex...so what, she doesn't give a damn anymore anyway.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

d


----------

